# My Amazon Tree Boas



## Polainas9 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey guys, wanna share with you my trio of ATBs. My goal is to breed only Corallus family snakes, starting with the grumpy amazon tree boas...  LOVE the atittude of this beautys!

1.0 - "El Diablo" - Red Patterned CBB 2013












0.1 - "Skittles" - Tricolor/Colored CBB 2014











0.1 - "Faith" - Yellow Patterned CBB 2012

















If you wanna follow this gems, just hit the like button in here: https://www.facebook.com/corallusunlimited


----------



## pythoninfinite (Oct 19, 2015)

Beautiful!

J


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 19, 2015)

Beauties! They look like flowers though there is a lot of difference between a flower bite and a tree boa bite. Would not like to smell these guys anytime soon! They are crackers mate!

Bredli


----------



## Polainas9 (Oct 19, 2015)

BredliFreak said:


> Beauties! They look like flowers though there is a lot of difference between a flower bite and a tree boa bite. Would not like to smell these guys anytime soon! They are crackers mate!
> 
> Bredli


That's true!

Fortunately I never have bitten... but my girlfriend can't say the samething! :lol:


----------



## Snapped (Oct 19, 2015)

Stunning! What are they like to handle?


----------



## Herpo (Oct 19, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Polainas9 (Oct 19, 2015)

Snapped said:


> Stunning! What are they like to handle?



You have 2 options: hook them or get gitten. Haha


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 19, 2015)

Wow! Ypu have some stunning animals polainas9.


----------



## Polainas9 (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you very much CrazyNut!


----------



## Snapped (Oct 20, 2015)

Polainas9 said:


> You have 2 options: hook them or get gitten. Haha




Aha, I'd take the hook option then.


----------

